# Bad Guy (0) Dog (1)



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone every had a real bite scenario with their dog and can say it save their life or a family member? I worked at one high school where a teacher said their German Shepherd heard a late night noise from the kitchen. The dog left the bedroom, confronted the bad guy, and bit the life out of them. Bad guy (0) dog (1). \\/ This was natural protection and not trained, can't begin to think how a trained dog would have reacted to the "Cookie Monster."


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm a musician and when it comes time to find new members to audition, you get a bunch of crazies coming to the house. There was a weirdo drummer that came over and my first rescue rottie was about 5mo. I kept all of the other dogs in the back but had the pup out for socialization reasons. I knew the guy was goofy and on something when I saw him... The pup came over and as soon as she got close this dude kicked her. 

"I hate them kind of dogs"

I grabbed him and shoved him towards the door. As soon as he pushed me back my 11yr old cancer ridden rottie bust through the baby gate and started staring at him. This guy then threw his 20oz soda bottle at the dog and hit her square in the head. That's when it was over for him. Before I could do anything to him she had already bit him in the stomach. He's on the ground, blood all over the tile. The puppy is barking at his head and then I pull my dog off of him. I told him I was going to call the cops if he didn't leave immediately. I never heard another word about him.

Bad Guy (-2) Old Dog (1) puppy (1/2)


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I had a sheriff come knock on my door at 3 am looking for the guy that lived below me. This was not a regular apartment \, so we never locked the main door(there were 2 doors). Anyways I did not hear the knock cuase I was alseep, so instead of waiting for me to come to the door, the sheriff just opens the door and tries to come in. Well my female gsd was there waiting for him. Just as I wake up and look out the bedroom door I see her grab the officers flashlight out of his hand , and then lunge for him. Luckily for him he got the door shut before he got bit. Then he asked me if it was safe to come in. Pretty dumb question if you ask me, after what just happend. After I got dressed I came to the door, and answered his questions, and he was understanding of the dogs. But from that point on I knew what the natural protective instinct of the gsd is all about. My wife always wondered if the dogs would protect us if it came down to it, and that night we found out. That female had to be put down last fall, because of cancer, hd, and a torn ligament. She was only 4( she was a rescue) and had no formal pp training. Now I have a well bred pup doing protection work, and feel bad for the person that unwantedly comes into my house now.:razz:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

You guys have all the real fun.

On three different occasions, Bentley took care of THE BAD GUYS, I was asleep every time and he slept on the floor in my bedroom. The first two intruders got the bedroom door shut before he got to them. He never made a sound until they came into the room. It sounded like a pack of dogs going after something. The third time I was in a different bedroom(don't ask why) This bedroom was at the top of the stairs. They couldn't get to the door fast enough. He grabbed an arm. When my daughter yeld, DAD, he turned her loose and never sank his teeth. The first intruder was my son Jay and the second was my son-in-law. Now when any of them come over, if Bentley is not outside they say, Bentley it's me.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I was a kid we had a GSD x Collie that trapped some guy in our garage. She took a pretty good hunk of meat out of his calf and he she (dog) had him up in the rafters.
Didn't save anybody's life but, hey! I had a really nice bycycle in that garage.
Same dog got me in the leg comming in my bedroom window at 2 in the morning. I was past my bycycle days when that happened.  :grin:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I was surprised to find this out about my girl. Candy is a pit/shepherd and I suspect a little bit of mal. I never thought she had it in her to truly bite an intruder - bark for sure, dance around in circles, maybe slink around and try a lunge or two, or an underhanded nip from behind. She always seemed too nervy to actually confront someone.

And then, when she was a little over a year old, my brother came here on vacation from college, and walked in the front door at night unannounced. Luckily I was in the front room, luckily he was wearing a heavy jacket, and luckily this dog grew up around him, because she flew at him and by the time I yelled "down" she'd hit him and had her whole mouth around his forearm. Heh. Then she recognised him, didn't bite down and hit the floor like I said, and wiggled at him. 

I was so proud of her... I wouldn't ever count on her for protection, and she's not the right dog to train for it, but it's nice to know she can react appropriately.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Well! I guess my deal is weak as water...I was minding my own business the other day, when my male Bouvier* attacked and killed* a farm intruder. Yep, that big toothed, big eared rabbit never saw it coming. Let that be a lesson to those flower eating beasts that come onto my digs! Can't touch this...[-( \\/


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

You go Elimer Fudd!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

_Wabbits, I hate wabbits! Willy, I likes wabbits wif carrots and celery.............:mrgreen: Umn, good pot woast. _


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Cook! Where's my Hassenfeffaaaah!

Here's one for ya... 
http://wiseacre-gardens.com/sound/elmer06.wav


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

a few years back, had a guy that needed obedience training for a young GSD he had purchased AGAINST his wife's wishes. She hated GSD's. We only did OB training, no bite work, per his wife's instruction. And even though his wife participated in the OB training...she did not like the dog. A few months later he came back to tell me this story- He was across the street talking to his neighbor,his dog was in the house, and his little girl was in the yard playing. He heard his little girl 4 y/o out in the yard, calling Baron, Baron...she loved the dog-so he didn't think anything of it.... The dog was in the house, but NOT for long, ....all of a sudden the dog came crashing threw the front window...this guy and his neighbor thought "what the H:twisted: ll....and ran toward the house, following the dog around into the back yard...to find the dog going full tilt after a guy who had his daughter and was exiting toward the back of the property...the dog took care of the guy until the police came to pick up the pieces, and the guy got his daughter back, unharmed. ....thanks to the dog!! I asked him, how his wife felt about the dog now...well for starters, she served the dog a steak that night! =D>


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Mo Earle said:


> a few years back, had a guy that needed obedience training for a young GSD he had purchased AGAINST his wife's wishes. She hated GSD's. We only did OB training, no bite work, per his wife's instruction. And even though his wife participated in the OB training...she did not like the dog. A few months later he came back to tell me this story- He was across the street talking to his neighbor,his dog was in the house, and his little girl was in the yard playing. He heard his little girl 4 y/o out in the yard, calling Baron, Baron...she loved the dog-so he didn't think anything of it.... The dog was in the house, but NOT for long, ....all of a sudden the dog came crashing threw the front window...this guy and his neighbor thought "what the H:twisted: ll....and ran toward the house, following the dog around into the back yard...to find the dog going full tilt after a guy who had his daughter and was exiting toward the back of the property...the dog took care of the guy until the police came to pick up the pieces, and the guy got his daughter back, unharmed. ....thanks to the dog!! I asked him, how his wife felt about the dog now...well for starters, she served the dog a steak that night! =D>


Holy Crap! Gave me goose bumps just thinking about something like that happening! Damn good dog and I am of the opinion that many dogs are UBER protective of the little ones of the house!


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

When I was younger...my family bred Rottweilers. We had at the time 8....6 were house dogs...2 were kennel dogs. 

Well, my family and I left to go shopping/out to dinner. We had signs ALL OVER the property...No Trespassing, Dogs in Yard, Rotties on Duty, Protected by Smith and Wesson etc. 

Anyway, 2 guys broke into our house......I need to add that our dogs never barked at noises..They let the burglurars in the door and when we got home there were 2 guys sitting on our kitchen counters with all 6 rotties beneath them. Every time one of the guys moved the dogs got up and growled. We left them like that till the cops got there who proceeded to laugh their asses off. I mean come on..all the warning signs and you still try to rob that house. They said that they thought they were safe because no dog inside the house barked. Only 2 were protection trained. 

My wolf-hybrid nailed my Ex-boyfriend when he hit me. My dog had no protection training but I would've hated to been on the other side of him. 

Courtney


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Great story, Courtney!

I've got recent story of a case where I should have had a live bite, but didn't. Over the fourth of July weekend, I transported Ann's new GSD Gracie from the local shelter up to Omaha for her. Just outside of Kansas City, we stopped at a QuikTrip for a potty break. I took out the two girls in my car (Lily and Gracie), while my husband was inside paying for gas and using the bathroom. I put my two up when he came back and he had Fawkes, Zoso, and Buck with him to go walk quick while I was inside the QuikTrip. Apparently as I wasn't there to see it, this drunk guy came up to my husband while they were in the grass for their potty break. This guy probably had a screw loose for approaching a 6'3" guy walking a Malinois, Malinois/GSD, and a husky/Rottie, let alone drinking too much. He just starts roughly petting Zoso without asking and then ends up stumbling and falling on top of him! Zoso didn't do anything except move away from him and make a "concerned sound." Fawkes and Buck didn't do anything either. Then the guy proceeded back inside the QuikTrip to bother more people and pee on the walls of the bathroom. :roll: 

On one hand, I'm not unhappy I didn't have to deal with a bite report and all that, but I am somewhat surprised they didn't do _anything_. Perhaps if it was me walking them or if it was in our home, maybe they would have. Anyways, can't always count on the dogs... :-k


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

If were all telling stories, Ill throw mine in. We have had Quinn my Dutch Sheppard for about a year and a half and I am just know feeling like I am starting to get things under control. He was 14 months old when I got him and had protection training, agility and some man tracking. Long story short I soon learned I got more dog than I bargained for, and I unwillingly relayed my nervousness right to him when we had visitors come over.
I can continue how I screwed things up but ill get to the point.
1st incident was when my uncle came up to visit for a few days and Quinn did not seam to take to him to well. We ate diner then went out to the back yard with my two young daughters, uncle and dog. Everyone seamed to be getting along better. My uncle walked the kids to the park a long while latter I heard them come in, it was now getting late and starting to get dark. The dog was now laying in my sight in the living room. I go to bed early and get up very early and must have been drifting on and off. Apparently my uncle sat out back to have his nightly pack of cigarettes I think the smoking odor may have had something to do with Quinn not liking him. I though he came in with the kids and went to his bedroom down stairs were a non smoking house. So he now shakes the back storm door getting it opened and walks into the kitchen. Quinn’s crazy aggressive barking and taking off on a hard wood floor work me up to the dog flying over the kitchen table. All I could get out was “Quinn no” as I was making my way there! I think my yell and maybe him seeing who it was is why things only resulted in a few stitches. He defiantly pulled his bite but my uncle put his hand in a barking mouth. 
Good dog bad owner 

We continued learning and adding to our limited dog handling skills and the second time was a much better. Our garbage disposal broke and could not be opened after a day I had to but it in the garage till the repair man got there the next day. My wife was home when the big repair man came in, the dog was fine, followed them to the garage and sat back. The lighting was bad and the man took out his mag-light and lifted it over his head by my wife. The dog started to mobilize, but stopped immediately when told it was OK. Perfect!
Good dog slightly better owners


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Will Kline said:


> Holy Crap! Gave me goose bumps just thinking about something like that happening! Damn good dog and I am of the opinion that many dogs are UBER protective of the little ones of the house!


 
Ya, if that happened its impressive! It just too bad they had to call the cops and not just a meat wagon


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Chris, that sort of reminds me a similar story with my great uncle. At Christmas, I had my dogs over at my parents and my uncle leaned over the back of the couch where I was sitting. Fawkes, who was only 7 months old, just roared and I had to catch him as he tried to jump over me and the couch to get my would be attacker. So even though I'm more dominant in the household than my husband (he's a go with the flow kind of guy), perhaps Fawkes feels less protective of him than me?


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

When I was in High School there was a mutt that used to spend his time in the school yards and surroundings. The typical stray dog that found a quality food resource in the kids and ended up staying. It was sort of the janitor's dog, but more like an everybody's dog.

One day we were leaving school, lots of kids in the front of the school and the street when a drug addict subtly grabbed a girl a couple of grades over me and threatened her with a knife to follow him to the river (that was behind the school). None of us noticed anything until we saw the dog running towards him and to bit him, I don't really remember if an arm or a leg or what... I was myself too scared. The dog didn't released the druggie until he let go the girl. By then the dog had received 7 stabs and the guy escaped. Two of our teachers got the dog in a car and fled to a vet clinic with him were he had several surgeries but survived. Short afterwards the bad guy was caught by the cops thanks to the blood trail of the bite injury.
Bad Guy (0) Dog (-7) (but a Medal of Honor from the Town Council)


----------

